# Canadian Chassis Resources



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

Long time since I visited here! I'm working on a couple projects in the next while that won't work using any of the chassis I've used in the past and was wondering if anyone has any leads. Looking for somebody who can do onesies and twosies basically. No punching required, just looking for blanks.

Thanks for any tips!

Jim


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hammond alu enclosures can be ordered via A-1 Electronics (Etobicoke). Easy to work. Bottoms and tops ( metal cage to cover the top mont components such as tubes) also available if you dont want to build a headshell.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply but I have access to all the Hammond stuff. I need a couple with more Marshall Superlead-ish dimensions with ears for cage nuts, etc.

Jim


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Seaside : Home Does great work, including custom, easy to work with, reasonable prices and fast turnaround


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Jim Jones said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time since I visited here!


Well, welcome back then! Hope to hear more from you, maybe post about some of your builds?


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks, JB! I'll try to do that.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

YellowBrick said:


> Seaside : Home Does great work, including custom, easy to work with, reasonable prices and fast turnaround


+1


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

+2 Seaside. I'm just about to post a thread on two recent builds (a tweed and a brown deluxe), and both chassis were made by Terry at Seaside.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the recommends, guys - I ordered a custom chassis from Seaside today.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

+3 for Seaside Chassis. Terry has built me at least 6 chassis's. Everything has been perfect.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Finally finished up the build I did with the Seaside chassis. Will definitely grab more in the future!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Jim Jones said:


> Finally finished up the build I did with the Seaside chassis. Will definitely grab more in the future!


Very nice. Looking forward to the _Jonesing _model.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

More info please !!?? Story behind jonesy


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I might be able to do custom chassis. Let me take a few shots of what we make here. I can do any size but you will have to hand make every hole round or square yourself


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You would have to tell me length from end to end height and the length of the little bend for the legs. And I have to ask my boss if it's ok to make these from scrap pieces. Galvanized or mild steel. I've made about 8000 of these in the last week
These are not made to be amp chassis but they are bent the same. We use them for slats in industrial shelving. 14/16/18/20 gauge available. These are about 1.25 high by 38.375 long and 6 inches wide. I can get them to within 5 thousandth of an inch of your requested size


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jim Jones said:


> Finally finished up the build I did with the Seaside chassis. Will definitely grab more in the future!
> View attachment 256616
> View attachment 256620
> View attachment 256622


Tell us more please...


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

I built this amp for a customer based on the classic "Black Sabbath" amp, the late 60's Laney Supergroup. Thus the nod to the original Laney logo...and I guess my "brand" now going forward. 

Mine uses a NOS 60's Hammond OT that's a bit massive for the job but I figured ideal seeing as the old Laney's used Partridge OT's. Old Laney's are notorious power tube killers with their plate voltages (over 600 volts!) so I went with a transformer that puts out a reasonable 450 volts.

The beast arrived in Toronto yesterday and will hopefully wind up on a spring tour and a bunch of records if the owner likes it as much as I do!

Jim


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I was going to guess that the OT was from a YBA-1A, but NOS Hammond it could be one of those. It looks a lot like it! 
Nice looking amp, thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Bad pics but was cool to see/hear the beast in action with Ian Blurton the other night. He really seems to like it so I hope it'll wind up on some records one of these days!


----------

